# The Deeres are growing!!!



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Long time no post.... I still have my 2nd deere I got a few years ago... but also picked up another this summer. Both are similar ages... very clean and original. Unfortunately they wont be seeing much use as I have my diesel tractor with a 46 blower, 48" loader, 54 plow blade, and 51" sweeper....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

too many toys and not enough time to play with them all, sad. lol.
they look like they just came off the assembly line


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on That 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Show off ... :icon-sick: That FEL is sweet. Have to wipe the drool from my chin.

.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I definately use them all. I think I'm mpstcexcited to use the 54 plow and the 51 sweeper this winter.

If you guy check out Steve Duffy Performance on YouTube I have some videos of my projects. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice JD collection you have there. :thumbsup:


----------

